# ati driver cleaner



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

anyone have a link for the ati driver cleaner.. been to amd/ati's site but no luck .....anyone have a link? thx


----------



## Alex4 (Nov 7, 2004)

This is not the ATI one specifically, but it works wonderfully for many things

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138459-driver-cleaner-pro-1-5-a.html


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

thx........... i'll give it a shot


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Here's another:

Nasty File Remover

The cat-uninstaller is installed with the recent ATI drivers and is accessible through Add/Remove as the ATI uninstall utility or the ATI Catalyst Install Manager. An earlier version can be downloaded here:

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/Others/ATI-The-Catalyst-Uninstaller-10.shtml

But you should follow up with one of the driver cleaners linked above to be sure all parts are removed.


----------

